# Bmw R1100 Rtp / R1150 Rtp



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi, I was planning to get one of these BMW as I tried one the other day and I really like the feeling of the motorcycle better than the civilian R1100RT. And of course, the crash bars are a plus.

I sold my R1100RT and my K1200LT back in 2003, but now I sort of want to ride the BMW again.

Are there any Cambridge Special Ops guys on this forum that can tell me if there is much maintenance on the motorcycle or if the bike rides well for long distances.

I would like to use this bike for long rides and bike events, probably to Sturgis next year.

Regards,


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

I talked to a few guys in that unit and they seem to like them a lot.

This is by far the best forum on the internet for what you want to know:

http://www.advrider.com/


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

i second advrider.com as a great resource. but don't leave out www.yankeebeemers.org and www.bmwmoa.org

i think Max has a used R1100RTP and a new R1200RTP at his NH shop, he'll let your test ride either one with out a question and his service guys are pretty honest about costs, issues, etc... www.maxbmwmotorcycles.com


----------

